# Anyone have a Hale's book??? Zofran?



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi.....I'm 10 weeks pregnant with #3 and sick, sick, sick. I've lost close to 10 pounds already and NOTHING is helping. I've tried every holistic, homeopathic, natural approach to helping my naseau and vomiting, and nothing is helping.

Sooooo, my OB prescribed Zofran for me. There is "supposedly" no studies done on how much is secreted in the breast milk. My OB's solution is to just wean......but that is NOT an option for me....I'll hang my head over the toliet bowl before I abruptly wean my dd. I'm wondering if maybe, just maybe Zofran and bfing might be compatible. If anything...take one tablet in the am, and hold dd off till naptime. I'm just NOT functioning.

Thank you so much!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, the current data is that there is not enough data. Lactmed turns up nothing, and there's only 2 case reports that seem to have very limited data in PubMed. I know that Hale's book and Brigg's book did not support it, because I wanted to take it as well and did not.

I have sent an e-mail to GlaxoSmithKline to ask if they have any new data that is not yet in the current prescribing information. If they don't, I've asked if they'd be interested in collecting some. I have enough frozen milk that I could afford to take a dose and send some samples to them, feeding my baby some frozen milk.

I'll let you know what they say. I'd love to be able to use Zofran again!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

THANK YOU so much!! I really appreciate the efforts. I figured it wouldn't have too many studies as not many moms are in your position and have pumped milk available to give instead as to do an actual study. I was really hoping I could take it as I'm having such a difficult time with this pregnancy it seems.

My OB also gave me a scrip for Phenegran.....is it the same as far as risk do you know?

thanks again.....


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Lactmed says it's OK for occasional use, but it will make you very sleepy.

Summary of Use during Lactation:

Based on minimal excretion of other phenothiazine derivatives, it appears that occasional short-term use of promethazine for the treatment of nausea and vomiting poses little risk to the breastfed infant. With repeated doses, observe infants for excess sedation. Because promethazine can lower basal prolactin secretion, promethazine might interfere with the establishment of lactation if given in the early postpartum period. An antiemetic without a potent histamine blocking action is preferred in the newborn period.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LauraBlock* 
Lactmed says it's OK for occasional use, but it will make you very sleepy.

Summary of Use during Lactation:

Based on minimal excretion of other phenothiazine derivatives, it appears that occasional short-term use of promethazine for the treatment of nausea and vomiting poses little risk to the breastfed infant. With repeated doses, observe infants for excess sedation. Because promethazine can lower basal prolactin secretion, promethazine might interfere with the establishment of lactation if given in the early postpartum period. An antiemetic without a potent histamine blocking action is preferred in the newborn period.

That's very interesting......

On that note....I have VERY LITTLE milk as it is....it's very strange because I didn't see a dip in supply until the fourth month with my last pregnancy and my ds nursed until the 8th month without complaint. Already dd is upset about the lack of milk and switches sides constantly. Also, I'm wondering since she is not an "infant" or "newborn", if that makes any difference? SHe is 22 months old.

Thank you so much for all of the great information...gives me a lot to chew on!


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

It may make a BIG difference that she's not a newborn. I don't remember what age they start using phenergan in pediatrics, but as long as I can remember, my Mom kept a supply of Phenergan suppositories in the fridge for when I'd throw up.

In the mean time, I e-mailed GSK about Zofran and they e-mailed back that I should call . I will try to call Friday AM. I would *think* it should be OK, but there's no data, and I don't feel good about that.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

They do not have any other data. I am proposing my "study" to them now. I may have to work another channel to make this happen, but I'll keep at it.We need this data!!!


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Thank you so much for all of your help!

I agree.....there needs to be data for this!!!

Thanks again.....you're terrific!


----------



## mom2snugbugs (Nov 28, 2006)

I took zofran from about 4 mos. to 8 mos. with my ds. My dd was 22 mos. when I started. I was still nursing her. My OB said that anything I can take while pregnant I can take while BFing. My daughter was fine. And nursing her TOTALLY helped when I was pregnant.


----------



## Isamama (May 2, 2006)

I know I suggest this website on a lot of threads, but I think it is invaluable for anyone with hyperemesis. I wish I knew about it when I was pregnant. www.helpher.org Has a lot of research and I am sure anecdotal info about drugs. I don't know if you will find it, but it is definately worth a look. Look under the facs and the forums. You can join and post that question on the forums. Very good site.

Good luck. I may be in the same boat in a few months. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I am sorry to say that the folks at Glaxo SmithKline were NO help at all.
They just went generic, and are not interested in putting money into doing the study.Also,they said that they are only indicated for post-op Nausea and chemo-associated nasuea, so it makes no sense to do the study. That is crap, Zofran is used all the time in pregnancy-associated nausea and vomiting.

They will not even tell we where I could have the tests done on my own milk. I will make a few calls to some labs and experts to see who might be able to do the test.Then I plan to take a dose of Zofran and test milk 2,4,6 and 8 hours post-dose. I willshare the data with y'all, and publish it in a journal along with a remark or two about who would not participate (Glaxo) In this study.Pthththt.

In the mean time,the fact that Mom2SnugBugs has taken it without any incident is a good sign.If you get desperate, try a single dose and see how the baby does. Now I know why where is no data, and it's not because of any potential problems.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Dr. Hale's website says that Zofran is an L2 and is safe to use while BFing.

I am in the process of finding our from him if he knows of a place to do a Zofran assay. It may be that if we can get a small group of women together to take a dose of Zofran and send in milk samples, that we may be able to get a study together to find out how much Zofran goes in the milk. I'l keep you posted!


----------

